# Piracy is Social Service



## Desmond (Feb 16, 2006)

After thinking about all this controversy regarding rampant piracy, I have come to the conclusion that piracy is not a crime, but social service. 

You see, India has Economically rich and backward class people. So those with ample money can easily buy original software, but those with less money cant buy em. They are opressed by the software firms for using pirated software.

But the software pirates help by providing software for less or sometimes free. They are Saviours of the Software-Needy. They are opressed  by the firms,Why? Because it causes loss?They can take the loss to be charity for the needy. 

So, to all software pirates, all I can say is keep it up. And to all the others, whenever you use pirated software, remember that some pirate has risked being caught so tha you could get it.

So, who says Piracy is a crime, it is social service!!!


----------



## desertwind (Feb 16, 2006)

It's like saying. "Not everybody can afford Taj. So let's loot it for the needy."

Instead you should go to a hotel that's affordable there. Your arguement is correct if Taj is the only hotel in the world and and they are charging high. But that's not the case.

The same is the case of software. If you can't afford some software, you should use Free/Open alternatives, instead of pirating (I hate this word, I'd rather use sharing). There are always alternatives.

Don't use software if it's costly.

Piracy is not social service. As far as the risk is concerned, Drug mafia's take more risk than this, for making drugs available for the needy.


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 16, 2006)

What a view point! But I don't agree. Piracy harms the software industry and people working in software firms.

You have forgotten one thing here. There are many legally free softwares as well. Almost all paid software has a free alternative and sometimes the free alternative is better. If you can't afford a paid software, why not go for a free one? Have a look at this list *linuxjunkies.org/public/win-gnu-alt.html

I don't want to start a Win vs. Lin debate once again, but for all those who want a legal software and still don't want to spend, Linux (and plethora of free softwares for Linux) is one viable option, especially for Non-profit organisations, religious organisations, government departments, schools, etc.


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 16, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> So, to all software pirates, all I can say is keep it up. And to all the others, whenever you use pirated software, remember that some pirate has risked being caught so tha you could get it.


And you risk being caught while using pirated software.
What a stup!d viewpoint btw.


----------



## praka123 (Feb 16, 2006)

End of Piracy is Free/Open Source.

Will Piracy goes with e-books also,i mean those new books ported as .pdf or .chm?I saw *One* site in www from Pakistan's famous University's ftp serving _Pirated_ e-books!cant give the link though!


----------



## Huzefa (Feb 16, 2006)

unique viewpoint !,  but a good way to put it.  and gr8 reply desertwind . 

Anyway there are some software's which I would never buy , but would use it if I can get it from a 'pirate' So there would be no loss to the software developing company as I would never have bought it in the first place . Also these software companies overcharge , ie simply convert dollars into rupees, which can become very expensive considering the difference in US and Indian earnings, Look at autocad it costs lacs whereas in the US $3499 is not too much.

One thing that is bad is that these 'pirates' make tons of money by selling something which was never theirs. What I do is share my stuff , both original and pirated and many of us exchange our software CD's etc. , but I never charge or make money on this.


----------



## foreveranuj (Feb 16, 2006)

I'll agree with David, but with a difference. Piracy is not criminal(it hardly ever affects you!) and helping someone with a s/ware that he/she cant afford is not bad at all - its a (near) 'social service'.

How many of us reading this are actually on orginal purchased Operating System anyways? Just a handful, I can well imagine. And I'm no different.

Dont think of Piracy so much. Just get the 'cracks' and install like a Pro. Its good to be selfish(but not self-centered) in Life.


----------



## Satissh S (Feb 16, 2006)

What abt pirated movies, songs etc.. Count them in too.. 
BTW, Lack of understanding is what leads to such a viewpoint.. Why not use FOSS (Free and Open Source Softwares)? 
Think of Free as in free speech and not as in free pizza.


----------



## godzi_85 (Feb 17, 2006)

ya we all know that using pirated software we are not helping the people whoe created it in the first place..
but then again the onus is still with the software creators to price it according to the region they are selling in.. 
maynot be the best thing to do(when you take in consideration the cost to make these softwares)..
but then i really feel its on the software companies to make cheaper and affordable softwares..
cause piracy is only gonna grow with the increase in the number of comp users..


----------



## navjotjsingh (Feb 17, 2006)

I want to just add here...atleast Software companies should try to make softwares cheaper for individuals...its necessary...sometimes very simple softwares are so expensive...every standard software starts nowdays...from 19$.

So Companies should try Aggressive and competitive prices...this will deter some piracy though.


----------



## himtuna (Feb 17, 2006)

I am proud to say I have pirated winXP.
Got from my friend... no booking charges...no handling charges...no due payments 

just freeeeeeee

I don't know who is harmed or where the industry gets sucked by my action.
I was selfish,but not selfish in using those software.
They are meant for public use, development purposes,educational also and I'm doing with full perfection.
Then who has a complaint against me?

I am nowhere. Can you make out I'm one of the person of those millions of people sitting in front a box.

Be selfish.I don't have money to buy a soft that cost s the whole month's salary. I feel great in cracking the software because it's a big achievement for me, I saved money,the advice that mama papa give everyday. 
Shall not I try these cracked softwares,  and then actually use them.
I mean I can't download the big big software from net, so I buy IT magazines which have free trials in thier regular CD's and DVD's.  

Those people who say piracy is unsocial are according to me are either:-
Very rich.
or stupid, as they don't the other way round.
or acting to smart, they follow a policy use pirated software and advice not to use them.

I don't have much time to go and search for the freebies. One name one brand just crack it.

I don't have maney outherwise I would have thought twice to crack it.


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 18, 2006)

First of all there was no need to double post..


> I feel great in cracking the software because it's a big achievement for me, I saved money,the advice that mama papa give everyday.


Meaning that you shall break in a shop to get the HW u require too coz that saves money as well...


> I don't know who is harmed or where the industry gets sucked by my action.



 Have u ever written a program that git pirated or a site that got defaced if no u'll pherhaps never know where the industry gets sucked


----------



## nitish_mythology (Feb 18, 2006)

*Throw Micrsoft Out...*

I thnk that in a country like India, People should be taught to use Linux from the beg.
In schools Linux can be introduced from jounier classes.Common Man should not consider Linux a hard nut to crack.
More individuals shd come forward towards developing software that can run on Linux.

PIRACY---REALLY BAD..


----------



## parthbarot (Feb 20, 2006)

Piracy shld be there OR Open Source shld be there...
if 1 thing is there then only the big software companies will be in control...

though its illigel ,its not bad..as all u learnt big programming languages and softies with piracy...who have bought windows,Visual Studio or .NET or ADOBE Photoshop etc..? tell me? who have bought games like AOE,GTA,etc... ?? 

so it is good as well as bad.

it is like "A coin has 2 sides"...
sometimes it is useful for someone and bad for someone..

regards,
Parth.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 21, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> And you risk being caught while using pirated software.



Billions of people use pirated software. Is it possible to catch all of them?

As said by Desertwind, We sure can use Open source, I am not against it, but, many people dont know about it. For such people, they dont know that they use pirated software if they have em. The software they use is waht they are most familiar with.

BTW, which institutes offer to teach Easy Office, or Open Office.org, etc.?

A person (fresher of course)who learnt Windows at a Computer Institute, will find it difficult to learn Linux. What will such a person do if he is building his own rig and does not have the bucks to buy a original version of windows XP??(No prizes for guessing)


----------



## Zaysen (Feb 21, 2006)

I for one fully agree with desmond's story that piracy is not a crime but pirates are really social service Providers just like those giving food to the hungry for free. Consider this! India has the lowest PC penetration in the whole world.Had it not been for software pirates could we all myself included had access to the internet have this discussion and learn so much about computers and the internet.

Microsoft makes profits in excess of 300% on each licensed copies of windows xp sold in india and worldwide. I think Mr Gates instead of giving money for AIDS to cure people who have been themselves immoral in life the same money could be used in bringing down the prices of software for basic home users at least who have not much work at all and use the pc mainly for getting information.To ask a person with a monthly salary of Rs 15k to pay Rs 4k/- for windows and Rs 20k for Office is ridiculous.

My heart and sympathy is fully with the pirates of nehru place and lamington road. Long Live Stubborn pirates in India and elsewhere.


----------



## GNUrag (Feb 21, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> GNUrag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are not in the US of A,  where you can get jailed if your neighbour mere complains about you being in posession of pirated software.



			
				DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> BTW, which institutes offer to teach Easy Office, or Open Office.org, etc.?


I teach GNU/Linux at Mumbai University



			
				DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> A person (fresher of course)who learnt Windows at a Computer Institute, will find it difficult to learn Linux.


No, he wont. Read the above comment.



			
				DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> What will such a person do if he is building his own rig and does not have the bucks to buy a original version of windows XP??(No prizes for guessing)


He could have stolen the entire preinstalled rig itself from the hardware vendor. Pretty simple isnt it?


----------



## Tech&ME (Feb 22, 2006)

I would opine that some people think they are too smart but they don't understand what happens to the people who develop or create softwares.

It is not so easy, people work hard and companies spends millions to create easy to use software and at the end of the day some pirate steals it ?

Put yourself in the shoes of a Software Developer and you will feel the pain when you see your software being used FREELY (by Pirating).

There is an old saying "Until and unless you get hurt you can feel the pain"



			
				GNUrag said:
			
		

> DeSmOnD dAvId wrote:
> BTW, which institutes offer to teach Easy Office, or Open Office.org, etc.?
> 
> I teach GNU/Linux at Mumbai University



Can you help in this direction, I run a school myself.


----------



## Apollo (Feb 22, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> After thinking about all this controversy regarding rampant piracy, I have come to the conclusion that piracy is not a crime, but social service.


It feels good to laugh!  That is what I did after reading this...

I hope and pray that anti-piracy watchdogs don't track you down for spreading such a notion.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 22, 2006)

@ himtune i agree you regarding this .... i am too proud to say i have a pirated XP


----------



## ujjwal (Feb 22, 2006)

> I think Mr Gates instead of giving money for AIDS to cure people who have been themselves immoral in life the same money could be used in bringing down the prices of software for basic home users at least who have not much work at all and use the pc mainly for getting information.To ask a person with a monthly salary of Rs 15k to pay Rs 4k/- for windows and Rs 20k for Office is ridiculous.



I assume you are joking about the first sentance. By the way, nobody is forcing you to pay up for software. Buy it if you like it, else quite complaining. Do you complain this much about the price of automobiles, air fares and what-not, as well?

Sure, companies do overcharge for their products often, but nobody forces you to buy their stuff. Use alternatives.


----------



## nats10 (Feb 24, 2006)

*Reduce the cost of licensed softwares*

Companies can reduce the prices of legal softwares.They can make profits by large volumes circulation,that too in a highly populated India it is easy.They can also earn profits through after sales support and service.
This only has happened to the computer hardware industry(very cheap every one has a computer and cell phones).


----------



## apoorva84 (Feb 25, 2006)

dudes...piracy rulez....you think piracy outta stay...hell yeah!!!


----------



## Desmond (Mar 6, 2006)

Microsoft has helped by Introducing Windows XP Starter Edition for India. Who thinks it will curb piracy?? Pirates will crack it and distribute it freely too.

Whats lacking is peoples knowledge and awareness. 

However, if pirates copy a Distro of Linux and distribute it, it is not a crime, but a legal work, as under the GPL (as long as they do not modify it).
Now, this is not a crime, but, social service, isnt it?


----------



## imported_dheeraj_kumar (Mar 7, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> After thinking about all this controversy regarding rampant piracy, I have come to the conclusion that piracy is not a crime, but social service.



lolz dude
you spread too many controversies....im gonna loot your house today!!!
its not a crime yaar, its just a social service!

thats how you put it...

but yes...i support piracy dude...

all software in my comp are pirated!!!!!(except the 2 online mmorpg games, that i play, that too i hack to cheat in those games...lol)

windoze, office, warez games, photoshop, online games, firewall, gba roms, p2p,  non-branded cds, lol i even cheated the shopkeeper to get 100 bucks off on my optical mouse

so 99.99% of my comp software are illegal, and im proud of it...




PS: XP starter edition SUX. read its review on the hindu and you'll puke on the paper.seriously. i'd faint if it sells even one copy.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Microsoft has helped by Introducing Windows XP Starter Edition for India. Who thinks it will curb piracy?? Pirates will crack it and distribute it freely too.



So you still say this is social service ???



			
				DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> However, if pirates copy a Distro of Linux and distribute it, it is not a crime, but a legal work, as under the GPL (as long as they do not modify it).
> Now, this is not a crime, but, social service, isnt it?



You got your point wrong out here. As far an the gnu/Linux licencing is concerned, you can distribute copies freely, and you're encouraged to do that. And you can modify the software too.

But as far as Windows (and other proprietary softwares) license are concerned, copying, modifying, distributing are all prohibited. So that's illegal *according to their law*. So if you wanna use that software, you should obey their rules. Or you have a better choice. * DON'T USE IT AT ALL*, use a software that doesn't restrict you doing all this.


----------



## Satissh S (Mar 7, 2006)

@riyaz: I think he meant GPL there, as it is not modifyable..
@Desmond:
Microsoft has introduced WinXP starter edition to to make people move away from windows.. good for india. 
For investing that amt on WinXP starter edition, a person can eat 3 meals a day for a full month and use GNU\Linux with a sense of freedom, security and enthusiasm.


----------



## desertwind (Mar 7, 2006)

@Satissh: I'm confused. Is he mentioning modyfying the GPL itself ?

If he's mentioning modifying the software licensed under GPL, he can do that.



> 2.  You may modify your copy or copies of the Program or any portion of it, thus forming a work based on the Program, and copy and distribute such modifications or work under the terms of Section 1 above, provided that you also meet all of these conditions:
> 
> a) You must cause the modified files to carry prominent notices stating that you changed the files and the date of any change.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 8, 2006)

lmswit . Imagine an avg guy who cant afford a pc , but luckily got one. He'll never buy any software or game, simply becoz hes poor. If that guy pirate's a software , is that gonna cost the software industre.no, coz he wd never buy it. This is not parasitism, itz commensalism. In detail


Mutualism:

A guy who can afford buying software buys them. Both company and the person are benefitted 
company +
buyer +

Commensalism
A guy who cant afford stuff like that pirates. The person gets benefitted. But the company doesn't lose becoz there was no real chance of that guy buying that software.
company 0
buyer +

Parasitism
A ri9ch guy who can afford the software very well pirates. The person gets benefitted. the company loses due to piracy b'coz had the software not been cracked or copied , that person wd have definitely bought the software

pirate +
company-

      So i strongly suggest that companies must give free software to home users coz many cant afford original software. the companies can use ridiculous anti piracy methods like the one used in tally for businesses and keep them in check by sending authorities . Companies can afford it and they'll buy the software. so everyone will be happy


----------



## casanova (Mar 11, 2006)

> So i strongly suggest that companies must give free software to home users coz many cant afford original software. the companies can use ridiculous anti piracy methods like the one used in tally for businesses and keep them in check by sending authorities . Companies can afford it and they'll buy the software. so everyone will be happy



And wat if the richies show EBC certificates to get free softwares. Its frauds that needs to be curbed at first place.
Curb frauds and piracy would be curbed out.


----------



## kato (Mar 11, 2006)

> Commensalism
> A guy who cant afford stuff like that pirates. The person gets benefitted. But the company doesn't lose becoz there was no real chance of that guy buying that software.
> company 0
> buyer +



You got that wrong there company does loose here as someone pirated a copy which decreses their sale. And when you  dont have any money to buy Expensive software why should you even buy the pirated version when someone is giving an alternate for free


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Mar 11, 2006)

GNUrag said:
			
		

> DeSmOnD dAvId said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



well plz mention the per capita income of us also. they even have unemployment allowance even for uneducated. we have no employment even for educated forget about uneducated.


----------



## anandk (Mar 12, 2006)

if piracy is social service,
then common theft would b called social work...?!?!
then what would such common theives be called...social workers   

stealing clothes bcoz u dont have somethin to wear;
or food because u r hungry;
or plain rape bcoz u like someone...
is still a crime..  

lets not kid ourselves ! piracy is a crime ! 
theres a lot of freeware going around. switch to it.


----------



## shashanktyagi1 (Mar 12, 2006)

> I think Mr Gates instead of giving money for AIDS to cure people who have been themselves immoral in life the same money could be used in bringing down the prices of software for basic home users at least who have not much work at all and use the pc mainly for getting information.To ask a person with a monthly salary of Rs 15k to pay Rs 4k/- for windows and Rs 20k for Office is ridiculous.



aids isnt only in immoral ppl. hope u have got some basic knowledge to see ad's on tvs.


----------



## iBrood (Mar 12, 2006)

Piracy is stealing but it's so suttle one hardly feels it. It's like spending money from a credit card is far more comfortable than cash. You know you're spending but it just does'nt hit you.

You kow you're stealing but it just does'nt hit you.


----------



## insanekiller (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey dood (the starter of this string)  
Ur views are damn correct  
Piracy is a kinda REvolution
Its objectiv is to reduce the cost of original stuff in a small way
Ever since hardcore piracy start'd many companies have startd reducing costz  
And by the way what ever do the mods think about this eh??
its good to hear some HONEST UNBIASED kinda opinion.  

B4 piracy was started there was no Open Source few freeware
But due to the Xtreeem opposition providd by OPen source freeware and piracy, Original companies have got to reduce costs or Vsoon V will C an era when Original companies will B bankrupt and Only the SuperRich will buy original stuff 8) 
the Common man will do with freeware or pirated software.
Piracy is a BOOON 
Yes IT IS
IT will help reduce Software prices in da long run
YEEAAAAAAAH!  
MAYBE SOMEDAY I WILL be able to buy Norton Systemworks and Original WINXP


----------



## The Incredible (Mar 14, 2006)

With free softwares having better capabilities than paid sotwares in market. i think there's no need of software piracy. intead it is not gud. it wont make u have d same s/w at low price instead it will hurt its development. 

just as taj is not the only hotel in the world, adobe -photoshop, ms - windows r also not the only s/w in market. 

also, u wont get a free hotel but a free s/w.

yet u dont pirate a hotel but a software.

c'mon start usin ur brains.


and yeh abt entertainment piracy, i dunno wat to say abt it. 

i dunno if it is hurting the movie makers or not. i dunno if it is gud or not. 

i think its gud cos one cant buy a cassette or cd every now and then costing 70 to 90 each and u can get similar for  free,

i think its bad cos its illegal. will u b happy if ppl start stealing money from each others house to fill up their entertainment needs. 


i cant get to a particular decision when thinkin over music and video piracy and hav no other reason 2 say if it is bad or it is gud. confused over it...


----------



## abracadabra (Mar 14, 2006)

just think 4 a moment.. one day u were to write u r own software and put it forward to the masses and finding that u get an over whelming response and later notice that whatever time money spent is going waste due to the pirates out there selling at free or for cheap rates. wouldnt u b annoyed. 

people who say free software / open source.... may i ask u .. do u do it as a social service to become famous one day or as just to join the band wagon of people already out there who wuld lyk to have their software reviewed tested and keep them free of bug holes. and as for people who say open source .. u still make a money in sum other way to keep u going in thiz technology world


----------



## insanekiller (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey but certain people say that theefs and piratz R same
Dat ij estupidd.
THIEFs HARM COMMON PEOPLE PROFIT THEMSELFS  
PIRATES HARM CHEATING RICH COMPANYZ PROFIT POOR PEOPLE NOT THEMSELFS 8) 
IT is ABSOLUTELY MORAL.
Ever HEard of ROBIN HOOD STUFF :roll: 
Well they did the same thingz  
irrelevant perhaps but to da point  
>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 16, 2006)

I agree with u casanova . But not with what kato said.

The company doesn't lose anything. The person who is not that rich wd never buy that software no matter what coz he don't have any money. If he pirates that software, he gets benefitted , but the software company doesn't lose as they are not losing a potential customer who wud buy that software coz he is not rich. Thus commensalismn is different from parasitism

I wud really appreciate if ms gives windows starter edition for free to ppl who have low end hardware. And say that ppl with high end hardware sd opt for paid versions. Thus frauds can be caught and prevented as well.


----------



## GNUrag (Mar 16, 2006)

shashanktyagi1 said:
			
		

> well plz mention the per capita income of us also. they even have unemployment allowance even for uneducated. we have no employment even for educated forget about uneducated.


It doesnt matter what their governments give to their unemployed people. Does that give you a right to steal software?


----------



## The Incredible (Mar 24, 2006)

Vyasram said:
			
		

> I agree with u casanova . But not with what kato said.



woohoo!!

wow!


all rite, u think that if u hav a tv as wel a a music system so v can loot ur music system cos u can yet listen those songs on ur tv..

so where's ur address??


----------



## Desmond (Jul 16, 2006)

Whew, that was some time since I responded.

This was all good to read, but somehow I am not convinced that piracy is bad. Can anyone convince me to believe for eternity that piracy is really bad.


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jul 16, 2006)

Hey guyz c'mon, piracy is quite common nowadays, be it in any field. The truth is that we all have pirated some thing or the other at some point of our lives-there is no denying this. Piracy has its bad points, I agree that the software makers etc. incur a huge loss, but we the common people are not able to afford some softwares, hence we have to pirate. So its no use saying piracy is bad, we have to take it for granted.


----------



## kalpik (Jul 16, 2006)

Install Linux and say bye bye to piracy once in for all (this suggestion is only for people who feel guilty when they do piracy, rest just enjoy!  )


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 16, 2006)

OK what ya-all have said is 
1. piracy is bad cause Developes lose hard work money.
2. there are free alternatives for all software. get them.

I look at it this way... A person can use an *alternate* version of a paid software or the *pirated* counterpart. Both ways the developer doesnt get paid anything and the user gets his work done. So what is the point anyways. Atleast if pirated software is used then the developer has more people using his product and appriciating it. 

see what i mean.

so piracy is actually nothing by a hype about something that is nil.


----------



## maharajadhiraj (Jul 16, 2006)

I partly agree with RollerCoaster. But guyz suppose u use a demo of a software and u like it very much. I am sure that ur first thought wud be to own it for free. Ethical people might check out the stores for that software, but people like me would surely search for the crack. Guyz, pls frankly state, haven't u ever cracked a software or pirated any thing- be it music/books/games/movies. Piracy has become a part and parcel of our lives. I feel its an acceptable crime in society.............


----------



## knight17 (Jul 16, 2006)

*Re: Throw Micrsoft Out...*



			
				nitish_mythology said:
			
		

> I thnk that in a country like India, People should be taught to use Linux from the beg.
> In schools Linux can be introduced from jounier classes.Common Man should not consider Linux a hard nut to crack.
> More individuals shd come forward towards developing software that can run on Linux.
> 
> PIRACY---REALLY BAD..



But man from my own experience I think it is really tough.Maybe due to the enviornmet i get used to I was frustrated using it can't install video drivers,my modem driver wasn't available,no games,bad UI,everything must be done using the command prompt...Not enough help files for beginners

I am a windows XP user and love the OS very much.When i used Linux i cant even do the basic things,if a software cant help me do the stuff i need to why should i try it,and also given the fact that Windows is better in my opinion.

I am not trying to start a Windows VS Linux war here.. @ many times i myself thought that Linux is over hyped.

And i cant find a good reason to use it.
1) if one says security my answer is who cares a good av is all you need
2)extensibility ans>> I am not a coder

Once again I don't intend to start a Win Linux war here...these are my own opinion if you have anything to say post it.


----------



## nishantv2003 (Jul 17, 2006)

well the answer to all this is simple.
for example. if windows xp is sold at a mrp of Rs.5000, naturally people will want a alternative for it(some people buy 20k pc why do they wanna 5k os) and the pirace starts,
but if a genuine xp is sola at a mrp of let say Rs.500 or less, atleast 50%-70% people using pirated xp will buy Genuine cd.
by this way the amount of loss will be drasticly reduce and in long term this loss(selling cd at rs.500) will be their proft.


----------



## mehulved (Jul 17, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> I look at it this way... A person can use an *alternate* version of a paid software or the *pirated* counterpart. Both ways the developer doesnt get paid anything and the user gets his work done. So what is the point anyways. Atleast if pirated software is used then the developer has more people using his product and appriciating it.


Why? Rather use the free software. Even the developer will be happy and you will feel that you didn't use pirated software.
The developers of free software want people to use their software as much as developers of paid software. So, ur logic is totally untrue.
Won't the developer of free software appreciate more people using his software? Is it only applicable to developers of paid softwares? 
If you think so you need to come out into the real world.


----------



## TechGuru#1 (Jul 17, 2006)

abt the ORIGINAL Question, I indded blv, Hackers/Crackers & all r Our BEST Social Servants! :lol luv'em do their things!!!


----------



## Desmond (Jul 17, 2006)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> well the answer to all this is simple.
> for example. if windows xp is sold at a mrp of Rs.5000, naturally people will want a alternative for it(some people buy 20k pc why do they wanna 5k os) and the pirace starts,
> but if a genuine xp is sola at a mrp of let say Rs.500 or less, atleast 50%-70% people using pirated xp will buy Genuine cd.
> by this way the amount of loss will be drasticly reduce and in long term this loss(selling cd at rs.500) will be their proft.



True Enough,

Now, who's gonna put this in their(the developers) heads.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 17, 2006)

Rollercoaster said:
			
		

> I look at it this way... A person can use an *alternate* version of a paid software or the *pirated* counterpart. Both ways the developer doesnt get paid anything and the user gets his work done. So what is the point anyways. Atleast if pirated software is used then the developer has more people using his product and appriciating it.
> 
> see what i mean.
> 
> so piracy is actually nothing by a hype about something that is nil.





			
				tech_your_future said:
			
		

> Why? Rather use the free software. Even the developer will be happy and you will feel that you didn't use pirated software.
> The developers of free software want people to use their software as much as developers of paid software. So, ur logic is totally untrue.
> Won't the developer of free software appreciate more people using his software? Is it only applicable to developers of paid softwares?
> If you think so you need to come out into the real world.



well what i was saying is that the user has a choice. whether to use the cracked one or its free counterpart. Which ever way the user chooses he gets his work done and the developer of the paid software does not benifit financially. 

Such a user is ofcourse one who cant/wont pay for the software. so anyways how does he matter. If still u want him to pay then then that is being forcefull.

Another thing i want to talk abt is the comparision of piracy to other commodities/things like 'the Taj' earlier.

Now we say that piracy is as good as stealing. but what has the person stolen? A software cannot be compared to stealing(eg Food, shoplifting) as in stealing the 'owner' actually incurs 'material' loss because of the 'thief'. But when a person pirates he does not affect the developer. becuause if he hadnt been able to pirate then he would be used something else and he has not taken away anything.

Mind you, i am talkind about software not data. as taking someones data is exactly stealing.


----------



## drsethi (Jul 17, 2006)

Poor and needy should pirate the software.
Rich and self respecting should buy it.
Piracy helps reduction in prices by the company.
All others should find alternatives like freeware and OSS.
My message--
Be proud owner of Linux.


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 17, 2006)

Just want to share some of my words here...
I m using lots of pirated software (not for commercial purpose).. when ever i dload a crack file from the websites.. inside the Readme file, i m used to c this line

If u like this software buy it!!

consider this.... how many of u will go for it? when u have the full version working fine... So its basically starts there.... Piracy Rules these days..

And one small example... A cost of Original DVD Movie starts around Rs:500... but how many of u will think to buy it... while u get the same pirated movie for < Rs:60  Simple.. imagine if the DVD cost is been selling for Rs:100 atlest 80% people will go for it..

If the piracy need to be stoped there must be a huge cut down on cost of the original softwares... 
Lets assume that we buy only the Originals. Now what happens? A Guy who is spending Rs 2000 to get a Original game, not even in a weeks time all of his friends will have the same copy of the game either in CD/DVD or HDD.. Piracy is starting here.

And no one is intrested in wasting Rs 200 to get a original hindi movie songs cd.. while u can download them in websites in lesser than half hour @ zero cost.


----------



## Vyasram (Jul 18, 2006)

The Incredible said:
			
		

> woohoo!!
> 
> wow!
> 
> ...



I'd wouldn't bother if u make an exact replica of my music system


----------



## knight17 (Jul 18, 2006)

As long as i am using my PC for non-biz purposes(non money making),I dont buy an orginal soft.

Pirate for life.Yes we pirates are fighting for fun


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 18, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> As long as i am using my PC for non-biz purposes(non money making),I dont buy an orginal soft.
> 
> Pirate for life.Yes we pirates are fighting for fun



same here...

Get all Legal stuff via illegal…. As long as u don’t use that for commercial purpose, no need to worry,enjoy your self. 
Long live Piracy!!!!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 19, 2006)

nishantv2003 said:
			
		

> well the answer to all this is simple.
> for example. if windows xp is sold at a mrp of Rs.5000, naturally people will want a alternative for it(some people buy 20k pc why do they wanna 5k os) and the pirace starts,
> but if a genuine xp is sola at a mrp of let say Rs.500 or less, atleast 50%-70% people using pirated xp will buy Genuine cd.
> by this way the amount of loss will be drasticly reduce and in long term this loss(selling cd at rs.500) will be their proft.


If ppl wont look for Free Softwares mean Linux etc then I'll suggest like books published in India etc as Eastern Economy Edition,they should release softwares also in such a manner in countries like India.


----------



## Desmond (Jul 19, 2006)

knight17 said:
			
		

> As long as i am using my PC for non-biz purposes(non money making),I dont buy an orginal soft.
> 
> Pirate for life.Yes we pirates are fighting for fun



Same here,

I too use uncountable pirated software, but privately.

There is no escaping piracy anywhere. MS released SP2 for legal WinXP packs. What we end up with is a pirated copy of 'WinXP with SP2'. MS released Starter Edition, but who's gonna use it. If possible, the pirates will find themselves pirating it as well.

I am not convinced anyway that piracy is bad. Actually Piracy helps more than it hurts.


----------



## xenkatesh (Jul 19, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> I am not convinced anyway that piracy is bad. Actually Piracy helps more than it hurts.



Thats the truth.. u can get all for free when u can't afford it..


----------



## Rollercoaster (Jul 19, 2006)

piracy is just over hyped.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 19, 2006)

Like corruption, piracy too is spread by the people.

Today, I had my practicals, I had to make a web page in HTML. I popped in my Knopppix CD to run kate. The instructor first saw and told me do it in notepad, I explained to him that it was Open Source and not a pirated copy, after all, kate is much better to  make HTML files. He told me to use the Windows on the PC (pirated one) and not to use Linux again.

Logon ka bhala karne jao and then get brickbatted. Hence, nothing can be done to curb Piracy altogether. It will still exist in some or the other form.


----------



## vs_sriram (Aug 19, 2006)

Yeah...and SKOAR! magazine has started donig this "social service" too....bunch of motherfu**ers...they have put WAREZ on their latest issue...lots of pirated games[including their cracks+nfos] .....sadly,the list of pirated games in the DVDs also includes the great HALF-LIFE 1....which is *worth* buying legally......the assh0les brought disgrace to India by putting a pirated version of Halflife on the DVD....

This is a *good signal* for Indian magazines to start a *warez* section on their CD/DVDs....so,eh,Digit,when are we gonna get pirated software on the DVDs ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 19, 2006)

~ *yro.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=06/08/19/0342256

Am lucky I atleast know what's piracy...


----------



## mediator (Aug 19, 2006)

Hey guys........Think i'm too late in this fight club......Damn!!

Neways I think yeah....I believe piracy is no good.
Well to start with.....I say a person who works day n night to code a piece of software to make the lives of people better deserves money from the people who dont actually know anything about computer operating!!
BUT from another view point I also think....that if the person has posted a demo of his software on some site...and another person downloads it and explores it and makes it complete with his knowledge......then I dont think he has done anything bad! The creator used his knowledge to make a demo and the explorer or cracker used his knowledge to make it full.
But I wud call it illegal if the cracker then publishes the cracked software on the net or cracks the server to download the demo copy and downloads without the consent of creator ! That wud ruin the life of the creator. It shud be Ok if creator is giving demo copy readily available for trial use on website.
So I think piracy is legal as long as It doesnt harms the creator or the company's revenue or in anyway!


----------



## ilugd (Aug 19, 2006)

what a silly discussion! I didn't need to read the hindu to puke. I just read the first post and felt nauseous.


----------



## abracadabra (Sep 1, 2006)

on this not i wuld like to add one more which none of you ever have posted or in u r wildest of u r imaginations gave a thought abt. Well you buying a pirated CD from a bazzar is indirectly funding a terrorist organisation, someone who has plans to hit our country or someother -- say the article in THE WEEK Sep 06 Issue


----------



## rakeshishere (Sep 1, 2006)

ANy1 heard of SOS -Society of Sharing.Awesome community for people like me hunting for paid stuff for free


----------



## Desmond (Sep 2, 2006)

Piracy is bad, thats true, but, I am not able to convince myself that it is really bad. It has been helping a lot of people get their job done without any hassles.


----------



## praka123 (Sep 2, 2006)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Like corruption, piracy too is spread by the people.
> 
> Today, I had my practicals, I had to make a web page in HTML. I popped in my Knopppix CD to run kate. The instructor first saw and told me do it in notepad, I explained to him that it was Open Source and not a pirated copy, after all, kate is much better to  make HTML files. He told me to use the Windows on the PC (pirated one) and not to use Linux again.
> 
> Logon ka bhala karne jao and then get brickbatted. Hence, nothing can be done to curb Piracy altogether. It will still exist in some or the other form.



*feels so bad.get the instructor understand the FOSS in some way.*


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 2, 2006)

*if i buy original xp, where will the 6000 rs go.*

right, just tell me, if i buy a original xp, my country's 6000 rs will go to amarica, that's not good. then what's the wrong in using the pirated. can anyone give any explanation of this.
__________


			
				mediator said:
			
		

> I think yeah....I believe piracy is no good.
> Well to start with.....I say a person who works day n night to code a piece of software to make the lives of people better deserves money from the people who dont actually know anything about computer operating!!
> BUT from another view point I also think....that if the person has posted a demo of his software on some site...and another person downloads it and explores it and makes it complete with his knowledge......then I dont think he has done anything bad! The creator used his knowledge to make a demo and the explorer or cracker used his knowledge to make it full.
> But I wud call it illegal if the cracker then publishes the cracked software on the net or cracks the server to download the demo copy and downloads without the consent of creator ! That wud ruin the life of the creator. It shud be Ok if creator is giving demo copy readily available for trial use on website.
> So I think piracy is legal as long as It doesnt harms the creator or the company's revenue or in anyway!



yes, you are right, but for microsoft i can't take this statement. from 98-xp. from games to ms office, microsoft is making so much money. just think of microsoft and companies like that, who are big enough, earns lots of money from these softwares. and then we pay then 6000rs for the exe. that's all.

the whole windows is an exe. and 6000 rs for that, is it not really too much. just think about the office package, will anyone buy.

for a home use, the xp should be priced at rs 200 and the office package at rs 100, and that too for non profit use. can microsoft do that, if no, then people like me will not stop piracy.

and if you tell me that use linux, then forget it, as that's not going to happen.


----------



## ilugd (Sep 2, 2006)

It is common nature to hate the big guy and to rationalize using unethical behavior to hurt him. But that is no excuse for doing wrong. 

As far as the 'social service' aspect, you get what you pay for. Intellectual property too needs to be respected in today's world. If you really want to get a job done without paying anything, there are developers who are spending their time and skills (to thankless users by the way) so that users can get the job done without spending money. It would do better in the long run trying to find ways to encourage and bolster their spirit rather than demeaning the them.

The terrorist angle is new though. I am not really sure, but it can be a pretty smart anti piracy stunt too.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: if i buy original xp, where will the 6000 rs go.*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> right, just tell me, if i buy a original xp, my country's 6000 rs will go to amarica, that's not good. then what's the wrong in using the pirated. can anyone give any explanation of this.
> __________
> 
> 
> ...


You have free alternative, if you can't use it then you are not at all justified in pirating. You would have been justified if there were no alternatives.
If you feel a company is over charging stop using it's products. There's no rationality in your reasoning to pirate the softwares.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: if i buy original xp, where will the 6000 rs go.*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> right, just tell me, if i buy a original xp, my country's 6000 rs will go to amarica, that's not good. then what's the wrong in using the pirated. can anyone give any explanation of this.


Know what ? Thats one of the *most dumbest question* I've ever heard. Simple answer : *Work in a software firm* and you will know.

Just work and spend day and night to make a software, I walk in, pick up a copy and crack it and publish the crack on the net, now bid goodbye to your job.


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 3, 2006)

*dumb????????*

"Know what ? Thats one of the most dumbest question I've ever heard. Simple answer : Work in a software firm and you will know.

Just work and spend day and night to make a software, I walk in, pick up a copy and crack it and publish the crack on the net, now bid goodbye to your job."


ok, that was dumb, and justifing it is not good, but why i target microsoft. just imagine work day night, and then make a software, and tomorrow i launch, you crack it and  put it on the net. is it so easy, can microsoft do nothing about it. microsoft just don't want to do anything about it. microsoft wants that either we buy it's products or we pirate it, but don't use linux as an alternative.

that's what microsoft is up to, if we start using linux in large scale then microsoft will lose it's market. 

think for yourself, you are the richest man on earth, selling a cd for 6000 rs, and still can not stop piracy of it. actually microsoft never want's to stop piracy that's it.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 3, 2006)

*Re: dumb????????*



			
				uttoransen said:
			
		

> think for yourself, you are the richest man on earth, selling a cd for 6000 rs, and still can not stop piracy of it. actually microsoft never want's to stop piracy that's it.


It's not so easy to stop piracy. There's a certain limit to everything. It's not a dumb answer but a very true one, ever work in real life scenario and you will know what goes on.
Have you heard the saying "What comes up goes down"? Similarly, every software that is produced can be cracked. Show me one that cannot be. If it was possible why wouldn't someone make it.
People like you can just sit at home and keep on blaming all and sundry. If you think it's possible do it and show to the world, then we'll not only believe you but respect you and your words too.


----------



## subratabera (Sep 3, 2006)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and this wonderful thread also. I just want to add something. How about adding a hardware lock with a software which is needed to activate the product with every new installation of that product. The software must be activate once to use. This way one can protect his software from crackers. 
Is it possible to crack such s/w also...???


Subrata Bera.


----------



## JGuru (Sep 3, 2006)

Piracy is a crime!! If you distribute Open-source Linux CD/DVD, then it's called Social service.
Like @Mehul said , it's not so easy to stop piracy. MS is taking all the necessary action to
 stop piracy. When Vista comes, you'll know!!


----------



## hanwant (Sep 3, 2006)

*A quick definition of piracy:*
Piracy is the theft, reproduction, or redistribution of a copyrighted work without the permission or knowledge of the creator/copyright holder. YES, redistributing something you got for free is still piracy.  If you didn't create it, DON'T redistribute it! 

Any views??


----------



## AmbarD (Sep 3, 2006)

i used to buy everything pirated like my OS my games etc etc
But now i feel so guilty
Now what i have decided is that i will buy only 1 game for 2000 in 1 month

i know i will get very little games that way.....
but thats the way my guiltiness can be cleared

Supposing 1 person buys a game for 2K and then when he gets bored he sells it for 500
when the next person gets bored he sells it again and again
Will that be piracy?
It wont be copying of the CD
Isnt this a good idea?
we can do it this way
i buy 1 new cd and give it to my frend after some time
my frend buys 1 new cd and gives it to me


----------



## mehulved (Sep 3, 2006)

subratabera said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> I am new to this forum and this wonderful thread also.


Welcome!


			
				subratabera said:
			
		

> I just want to add something. How about adding a hardware lock with a software which is needed to activate the product with every new installation of that product. The software must be activate once to use. This way one can protect his software from crackers.
> Is it possible to crack such s/w also...???
> Subrata Bera.


Well it will be hardware level protection.
That can be broken into too. eg. mod chips for PlayStations.
Another example is DRM in Media Players
This just doesn't apply to hardware/software, try as you may to protect anything someone or the other will go step ahead and break the protection. This is something that motivates better and innovative ideas. I am not saying it's right at all but it does in fact cause people to improve, that is why hacker culture is considered at the forefront of technological innovation.


----------



## uttoransen (Sep 3, 2006)

*xp cd have unique serials,*

if xp cd had unique serials then why dose all the xp cd, or atleast all those i have tried, are cracked by a single cd key. is this done my microsoft purpose fully, i don't know about other softwares but the bigger firms can make softwares uncrackable, but the don't. the reason i have already posted.


----------



## akshayt (Sep 4, 2006)

Long enough fight, now I will present you with both sides and/or comment on the points stated so far.

1)Piracy is a crime, not a social service. You are stealing something and for filling your demands not for your existence. When there is freeware involved, this is clearly stealing and even when when everything is highly priced, it is still stealing. 30yrs back not everybody could afford a car, so you steal it, right?

2)Yes, pirates do help the poor, which is 99% of the people. None of us can afford to buy orignal software, at most orignal XP, that's it. But we are still commiting a crime and you shouldn't be encouraging this. In fact had I been grown up and in the age of 25-30, I would have bought most of the common software as orignal and if I were really rich I would even buy 3D Max and all orignal.

3)Companies should price their softwares according to the region which helps both us and the company. Had XP been priced at Rs.1000 and office at Rs.2000, then one could be expected to only buy the orignal version.

4)desertwind's example is perfect, that Taj and drug example.

5)Yes piracy does cost companies and reduces employment, we could be next to have our companies closed and bankrupt.

6)As for being poor, if the want the software, they will buy it whether or not it costs them and arm and leg or not. And in case they wouldn't then they must realize the inconveniece caused by other software.

7)Also, I don't think there is anybody who can't afford orgnal music and dvds, it is just your attitude and laziness.


----------



## mediator (Sep 4, 2006)

Awwwwwhh..............Not meeeeh! Mummy!
@uttorasen....Why did u support me?? I clearly stated that I'm against piracy. 
What is there u found so interesting to support me?? Please dont associate me with u. Pleeeeaaase. I have made enough reputation for mahself in the last 1.5 yrs. Why are u trying to take that away by supporting me by making ur irrational/insane/stupid/aburd posts here toooo??

Please people Forgive me.......I'm not associated with @uttora in this debate! I'm against piracy from the very start!!

Neways @uttora why do u keep asking obscurely that "Why is that Microsft....Why is it...blablabla" ? Do every one has to spoon feed you to make u genius or to remove ur ignorance??
Please read Digit, work in some software firms, work in Microsoft, tour world. That will really help u make some  friends and increase ur awareness. Then u wont ever ask like "Then why microsft...blablabla". Bigtime!  Instead u'll really help others than. Sitting in ur home 24/7 in front of PC on pirated XP in AC room having 2-3 pizzas everyday drinking pepsi wont wont do u any good. Instead mix urself with reality, the heat of summers and cold of winters. Be thick skinned! U'll really help urself that ways. 
In each of the debates u go......people make fun of u now! I dont want that for any of the Indians. So I request u to improve like I advised!

Anyways dont try to quote me in this debate......coz its a silly discussion and its answer is well understood! 
And I'm not in this debate. Just came to tell u not to support me ever anywhere and  acknowledge others participating members that I'm not associated with @uttorasen's support!

Khamakha muje kyun marware ho @uttora babu??


----------



## EagerBeaver (Sep 6, 2006)

If I cannot affords it, I should not use it. I should use freeware. I knows that. I also knows that it is wrong to steal. But still I uses pirated softies which any hardware seller gives to you. I dont even thinks about it-I just uses it. WHY ? 

because what else can I do ????????????????????????????


----------



## mediator (Sep 6, 2006)

@EagerBeaver......I agree! And I know ..no one using pirated will shift untill the laws of India become more US like. And when that day comes u wont be able to say "because what else can I do ????????????????????????????".

Better alternative wud be to switch to Open Source!


----------



## Desmond (Sep 6, 2006)

I think the government should make a standard for software prices in our poor...oops...low economic country. Cut down duty and other taxes.

The requirement in our country is: Food, Clothing, Shelter and Software (not always though).


----------



## ilugd (Sep 6, 2006)

Thats a good one
Basic needs:
Roti, Kapda, Makaan aur software...
LOL


----------



## Vyasram (Sep 6, 2006)

vs_sriram said:
			
		

> Yeah...and SKOAR! magazine has started donig this "social service" too....bunch of motherfu**ers...they have put WAREZ on their latest issue...lots of pirated games[including their cracks+nfos] .....sadly,the list of pirated games in the DVDs also includes the great HALF-LIFE 1....which is *worth* buying legally......the assh0les brought disgrace to India by putting a pirated version of Halflife on the DVD....
> 
> This is a *good signal* for Indian magazines to start a *warez* section on their CD/DVDs....so,eh,Digit,when are we gonna get pirated software on the DVDs ?



is this true


----------



## Aberforth (Oct 7, 2006)

*Software Piracy*

Personally I am of a mixed opinion about piracy and legal software.I try my best to use legal software where I can afford it and free software where I can't. For example I got Windows XP with my laptop which is fine; OpenOffice is my office suite, more than enough for me, Avast Antivirus, CD Burner XP Pro instead of Nero,et. el. I was a proud user of a computer without a single pirated software...until the time came.

But when I went into a all legal revolution I faced many bottlenecks. My IT papers are based on MS Office. In that case if I answer my exams on OpenOffice ,I'd fail. So to get practice I was forced to get MS Office, pirated of course as I can't afford it in any case. Some companies advertise knowledge of Adobe Photoshop for a graphics artist. If a person goes in and tells the interviewers he/she used GIMP he doesn't get selected. I ask, is a person with GIMP experience worse than a person with a pirated Adboe Photoshop experience? I had convinced a friend to get off using pirates MS Office in his cybercafe and install open office instead. He did and everytime someone came for a printing/typing job, he/she'd ask for MS Office. Now most of them wouldn't understand OpenOffice is nearly same as MS Office in interface. He ended up losing a lot of customers to neighbouring competitors with pirated MS Office and finally ended up back to where he was - my advice backfired. Piracy has entered so much into the blood of Indians (including many corporates) that a person using only open source/legal software finds himself/herself at a disadvantage than people using pirated software.

So if we are to fight piracy, it does not help persecuting home consumers, after all they are at the end of a system. We should try to educate universities, IT Institutions, corporates to encourage using free softwares. If open source/free softwares become default softwares in institutions instead of proprietary softwares it would remove the learning curve and hence get better acceptance of free software.

*Movie Piracy*

I'll tell my experiences about this. I was a staunch anti-pirate when movies are concerned. Some months back I got Harry Potter DVD from Planet M for Rs.699/-. I liked the movie and didn't want to get it pirated. I wanted to back up this movie on my computer but the copy protection thing wouldn't let it work. After a few days of use between me and my friends it got scratched and wouldn't play. I was so frustrated. There was no way I could get it to work so my Rs.699 went to waste. Then one of my geeky friends showed me a method to crack the copyright protection and rip the DVD using a software. The simplicity made me even more frustrated. The pirated DVDs come without RCE or copy protection which means the person who buys it is in a win win situation. I, a genuine movie DVD buyer in this case suffered, lost quite some money which I could rather have used buying myself a good set of headphones.....I am after all a student and my budget isn't big. It is ironic, the genuine buyers suffer as they can't back it up because of copy protection, the pirate break this copy protection and rip the DVD.

Second incident occured when I got the Narnia DVD. I got the DVD for Rs.499 (a promotional offer from a reputed music store in Delhi) and went home happily, popped it in and then it wouldn't work. Whatever software I tried, Windows Media Player, VLC Player, it simply wouldn't work. Then I went to a friends' PC who had a host of DVD player softwares including Power DVD and still no help. I came to the conclusion - the DVD is corrupted. I went back with the DVD for replacement - the reply of the saleman - "The company doesn't have any warranty on DVDs". I was hurt, I spent Rs.499 on nothing, I am not a rich guy (I am a student, remember?). I just thought it over. If I got a pirated DVD for ~ Rs.50 and if it didn't work I could have just desposed it and got another one and yeah those dealers in the shop offer replacement too if it doesn't work. This two incidents made me go for movie piracy, even if I go knee deep to go legal in movies, the company doesn't give a damn about me. It keeps methods which frustrates a genuine buyer like me and benefits pirates.





			
				DeSmOnD dAvId said:
			
		

> Microsoft has helped by Introducing Windows XP Starter Edition for India. Who thinks it will curb piracy?? Pirates will crack it and distribute it freely too.



Did you actually try out Windows Starter Edition? I would rather use Damn Small Linux from my pen drive than it, it is the best example of crippleware.




			
				anandk said:
			
		

> stealing clothes bcoz u dont have somethin to wear;
> or food because u r hungry;
> or plain rape bcoz u like someone...



If a person doesn't have clothes to wear, I'd rather he stole clothes than walk on the streets naked, not a good sight.

I'd support stealing food too, if you're hungry and no one gives you anything to eat or the food is unaffordable.

I don't think raping is a display of affection if you like someone. It has more to do with a criminal intent or mind or degradation of women.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 7, 2006)

everything else except Windows XP are pirated.


----------



## kirtan (Oct 11, 2006)

piracy can never be social sevice.how can u term it this way?honestly speaking how many of you guys have the money to spend on expensive hardware but can't find a few thousand rupees to buy a geniune os.you just can't justify the fact that u are using a pirated software.


----------



## iMav (Oct 11, 2006)

i am all for movie piracy .... we are left at the mercy of the producers and the theatre owners who charge at own will ..... which i am against ...

software piracy hell it shud be there ...... i mean i am no photoshop professional but i still require it sometimes for making my sigs, wallpapers, etc ..... sala uske liye thousands of ruppees kaun spend karega

game piracy ..... hmmmm i am waiting when carbon will be available for dwnld on the net

music piracy ..... i dont want to buy an entire album for just 1 song ..... so y not dwnld what i want to listen and then if it is available for free y pay !!!

piracy is a bad thing v shud not indulge in it


----------

